#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  February Member of the Month

## Kris

_Long, long ago, in a server far away....

There lived a warrior, made of steel, sweat and blood.

He Joined upon the ranks of a far kingdom called RPA and has been shifting forms ever since.

First records indicate of him arriving in the early date of 01-29-2014, and has been recorded across many data pads across the galaxy, with different shapes and personalities.

It was a dreadful time in the rift, where he appeared as Zachary St. Claire, a 23 year old a sexual recluse who has agoraphobia.

During the peaceful time in Sanctuary, he then resurfaced too, as a a Templar in the assassins guild.

That man is sure a Tabula Rasa of The Black Star Privateers!

Records show that he likes to surface around the star of Arena and aid the supreme beings known as "the staff", gods in the everlasting cosmos of darkness and stars.

Burnt data suggests that the subject has affinity to tea and dark forest green color. He has also been known to create worlds in the games that he is creating and naming his characters after members of the Galaxy of RPA.

In lost collections of archives  we found USBs containing stories by Heinlein, Weber, Jordan, Martin, and Weis/Hickman.

Also huge collaction of shooters VG. 

He has been recently turned to zombie, but the records of the fallen star of the RPApocalypse have yet to return---

So maybe he is still alive!

His name, lost to generations, was finally allowed to be published: 

Dnafein_

----------


## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

Congrats DNA

----------


## Dnafein

My reactions upon checking my pms and then the thread were as follows.



Thank you for the honor and the shiny new badge. Now that the surprise has passed;



Spoiler: I only have this to say

----------


## Merry

But you are very worthy!  Congratulations!  ::anne::

----------


## G

Congrats Dana!! Well deserved <3

----------


## Merry



----------


## Craze

A little late, but, congrats pal!

----------


## Summeralla

Congrats

----------


## Dnafein



----------


## Merry



----------


## Dnafein

So it's my last day and so to those who said congratulations both here and else where I say

----------


## Kris

Thank you for being awesome Dna!

----------

